# Anna Nicole Smith



## kcast (Feb 8, 2007)

It is definately suspicious, however judging by her life style, she didn't have long to live anyway with her continuing her bad habits


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 8, 2007)

The autopsy should be interesting. The AP announcement mentioned she had been found by her personal nurse. Does anybody know why she was under the care of a personal nurse? I've not been able to find that information, or the potential relevance to causality.


----------



## grydth (Feb 8, 2007)

RE: What's Wrong With US?

Could it be that too many of our fellow citizens think the demise of this Uberbimbo actually constitutes "news"? 

Too much of our society is pre-occupied with knowing nonsense. I one time knew a guy who could run off any Red Sox batting average, but had no idea when his kids' birthdays were.

People don't know who (allegedly) represents them in Congress, but they know the latest on Paris Hilton. Is Britney Spears' right not to wear panties protected by the Bill of Rights? Anybody know anything about the doctors working on Bird Flu - K-fed's doing that right?

CNN gives an hour to lurid speculation about the 1001 possible causes of Anna Nicole's death - how many real heroes, like the guys who get murdered fighting terrorists - get an hour on CNN?

What's hot? What's Not?

Shallowness and stupidity are H-O-T.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, my suspicions are around recreational substance abuse, or the latent effects of whatever methodologies she really used to drop her weight. The obvious initial backlash will be that TrimSpa kills like Ma-Huang does, or that there is a plot to remove her from the scene before the cash comes. But, having seen a shot of her face while watching an event about a month ago, there was significant swelling beneath her eyes. In TCM, that's often correlated with heart pathology. Heart issues are not uncommon in prolonged use of various stimulants.

Plus, I tend not to believe that anyone is clever enough to pull off a high-profile homocide without some aspect of evidence coming to the forefront.

Pointlessy curious,

Dave


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2007)

Mod Note

I moved some posts from the Hall of Remembrance to The Study so that we can discuss the issues surrounding her death.  The posts in question are best suited for this area.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

grydth said:


> Too much of our society is pre-occupied with knowing nonsense. I one time knew a guy who could run off any Red Sox batting average, but had no idea when his kids' birthdays were.


 
Only one?   :idunno:  :lfao:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 8, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> The autopsy should be interesting. The AP announcement mentioned she had been found by her personal nurse. Does anybody know why she was under the care of a personal nurse? I've not been able to find that information, or the potential relevance to causality.



one of our local talk radio guys was speculating that many 'personal nurses' are just a travelling companion with legal access to all the really *good* drugs


----------



## crushing (Feb 9, 2007)

Rant warning.  Rant warning.  Rant warning.  

There was an interview with Ms. Smith's mother on CNN this morning.  I haven't found the transcript to get the exact wording, but the interviewer said something about Anna Nicole Smith "coming a long way".  The way he said it implied that being a celebrity is somehow more noble or worthy than what the rest of us poor suckers do day-in and day-out.  She couldn't sing, she couldn't act, yet she was an entertainer.  Basically, her skill was looking good for cameras.  Now, I'm not knocking her, I'm knocking the interviewer (and our celibrimedia).  She sang, acted, and looked better than I could, but how is being a celebrity for being a celebrity considered 'coming a long way'?


----------



## bushi jon (Feb 9, 2007)

She is just another example of Darwins theory!!! I have no sympathy for people like that what I do feel sorry for is the child she leave behind


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2007)

For those wondering why the news media is spending so much time on this "uberbimbo" death... I'll ask if anyone remember's Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## matt.m (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup, there is and will be controversy.  Marilyn's estate has made dump truck loads of cash and so will Anna's.  I can't wait for the mini series. :erg: 

It sucks when people die, it just boggles my mind that some people are deemed "more important" when they die.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2007)

Found this article on Yahoo!http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/anna_nicole_why_we_cared and the title says it all... Why We Cared?


----------



## Kreth (Feb 9, 2007)

matt.m said:


> It sucks when people die, it just boggles my mind that some people are deemed "more important" when they die.


Yeah, I'm kinda mystified that death can make a white trash, gold-digging moron a candidate for sainthood.


----------



## tellner (Feb 9, 2007)

Who cares? Why should we care?


----------



## grydth (Feb 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Only one?   :idunno:  :lfao:



Heavens, no, Carol! Far more than just one - I just don't want to commit the infraction I am questioning, which is wasting tons of time and print on details concerning individuals such as this!

Now I may get a few more keys scraped on my reputation car door for this rant, and that's just too bad...... but the thread was originally started in the Hall of Remembrance. I thought that area was dedicated to distinguished Martial Artists. Did ole Anna Nicole have an 8th dan I was unaware of? Did she have a secret life as a Shihan somewhere?

I'm not raising this as some arcane technical point. Look at how much main stream publicity almost all departed martial arts masters DID NOT get, in life or in death .... compare to the media feeding frenzy this human train wreck is getting. Now, ask yourself - who has the most to offer us, and our children, in wisdom or example - a departed Sensei or Anna Nicole Smith?

What's wrong with this picture? Our media deifies "celebrities" who are everything we should NOT want to be, and ignores those men and women of substance that we all could profit by studying......

I believe there is a rat poison which works by filling the rodent's digestive tract with indigestable inert matter until it dies. These lurid media stories are nothing more than mental rat poison. They fill our heads with useless trash, crowding out things which could well be useful.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 9, 2007)

grydth said:


> Heavens, no, Carol! Far more than just one - I just don't want to commit the infraction I am questioning, which is wasting tons of time and print on details concerning individuals such as this!
> 
> Now I may get a few more keys scraped on my reputation car door for this rant, and that's just too bad...... but the thread was originally started in the Hall of Remembrance. I thought that area was dedicated to distinguished Martial Artists. Did ole Anna Nicole have an 8th dan I was unaware of? Did she have a secret life as a Shihan somewhere?
> 
> ...


Good point. I saw nothing on Bong Soo Han in the news when he passed.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 9, 2007)

Nature abhors a vacuum.


----------



## Ray (Feb 9, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Nature abhors a vacuum.


Incorrect since most of the universe is a vacuum.  You know: "space the final frontier."


----------



## elder999 (Feb 9, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Good point. I saw nothing on Bong Soo Han in the news when he passed.


 

Actually made the obit page in TIME magazine.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 9, 2007)

Ray said:


> Incorrect since most of the universe is a vacuum. You know: "space the final frontier."


 
Okay, how bout, "Nature fond of, but not in love with, a vacuum."  That work for ya?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 9, 2007)

grydth said:


> RE: What's Wrong With US?
> 
> Could it be that too many of our fellow citizens think the demise of this Uberbimbo actually constitutes "news"?
> 
> ...


Actually, the law bending that went on against her is quite interesting.
Sean


----------



## grydth (Feb 9, 2007)

If you tell me you were drawn to the story as a matter of legal or social interest, I will absolutely take your word on that. 

If you believe that those scholarly pursuits are what has drawn the sensationalist media and the frenzy starved public... i.e. most everyone else, then I would respectfully differ with you.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 9, 2007)

In the matter of Bong Soo Han, from here :



> DIED. Bong Soo Han, 73, Korean martial-arts grand master who introduced hapkido to the West; of complications from cancer; in Santa Monica, Calif. He moved to the U.S. after training in Korea in the art, which combines fluid, circular movement with fierce, sharp kicks. He taught thousands about "perfection of character" through his International Hapkido Federation, but was best known for his work in such films as The Kentucky Fried Movie and 1971's Billy Jack.


 
In the matter of Anna Nicole Smith: _Lead a tabloid life, die a tabloid death._


----------



## tellner (Feb 9, 2007)

This is the week of the Scooter Libby trial, the week that the Inspector General said "The intelligence was faked to sell the Americans on the Iraq war", the week that Russert said "Cheney and Libby are liars" under oath and the week that the definitive study on global warming came out (it's worse than the pessimists thought). And what is the news full of? The same thirty second clip of a pretty woman with large breasts who married a rich old man.

Something is pathologically screwed up with this country and the propagandist pap which passes for news.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 10, 2007)

The amazing thing to me is (like other's have said) how important this is to at least, the press. "It's sexy" "it's titilating", "it's so Marilyn Monroe." etc. The reality is, it's so Jerry Springer. What I mean is, it's another opportunity to show someone else's life that is worse than my life. And as long as someone is worse off (or more screwed up) than me, my life ain't so bad. 

And, (as long as we're not talking about "real people with real problems" [celebs are not real BTW]) we don't have to focus on the real problems. (Like War or poverty). Anna Nicole, or K-Fed aren't "real" to us. We'll never meet them or ever really know them if we did meet them at the mall. But thinking about them sure takes my mind off of that kid I met the other day that is heaed to Iraq next week.

my $.02


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2007)

grydth said:


> I'm not raising this as some arcane technical point. Look at how much main stream publicity almost all departed martial arts masters DID NOT get, in life or in death .... compare to the media feeding frenzy this human train wreck is getting. Now, ask yourself - who has the most to offer us, and our children, in wisdom or example - a departed Sensei or Anna Nicole Smith?


 
Publicity surrounding death isn't necessarily good though.  I lost a couple of dear friends in The Station nightclub fire which was a splashy story of its own.  Aside from the 100 people lost, the club was owned by a couple of local TV personalities.  The stories, the trials, the sentencing ... each bit of news coverage is like another stab in the gut reminding me that two very good friends were taken from me far too soon.  I can't imagine what Anna Nicole's loved ones are going through right now.

Anna Nicole's death is all over the place.  Is the coverage stupid?  Yeah, I think so.  But, no one makes me watch itbut no one is making us watch the TV coverage or click on the posts or read the magazines.  Eventually the story will fade to astronauts wearing diapers driving cross-country in an attempt to murder the rival for their illicit love or...whoops, sorry, that was last week.


The Hall of Rememberance is not just for Martial Artists, btw.


----------



## grydth (Feb 10, 2007)

In 1978 Alexander Solzenitsyn came out your way to give the commencement speech at Harvard. That speech, "A World Split Apart" has many points as valid in 2007 as they were then....... one key among them being his view of the media. Anyone can - and should - access this on the 'net. He said it better than I ever could.

Carol, you're right about the 'not nice' coverage...... but that only makes it worse.  The media blows up to celebrity status some bimbo like this Smith - and then has another profitable feeding frenzy on the downside. They profit in making celebs and they profit in destroying celebs - and none of it is worth knowing. When the supply of celebs run short, they exploit some average folks like your friends.

You genuinely feel the grief - still I think - and most here are sad for you. But do the talking heads care, did they ever? 

I don't know if those around ANS felt anything. For those that do, they should be allowed to grieve in peace...and privacy. But too many celeb associates are parasites like the body lice that infected soldiers on the Russian Front......when the dead body starts cooling, they emotionlessly move off to infest another host.

Nobody does make us watch..... but they have every tactic and trick to lure us in.... by appealing to the worst in us. Too often, it works. Nothing that drags you in and hooks you by appealing to the worst in you is ever good or beneficial. Not ever.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 11, 2007)

Circus for the masses. BAH!


----------

